# London universities- reputation in AUS for EEE



## zeppelinled (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm an international student and ultimately want to work in Australia. I could either do electrical engineering at UCL or Imperial college ,as they are highly ranked in the world , and then come to Australia, or go to UNSW. Are the London universities given more recognition in Australia, as in make it easier for me to get a job with a higher staring salary, or wont it make a big difference compared to going to UNSW? And is Imperial given much more recognition than UCL? Or could I get a good job as an electrical engineer with the UNSW degree? Pretty much will getting a degree from Imperial make 'that' much of a deference. Its great help if you'll could help me out as this is a big decision for me because I have to pay the international fees.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

You can do it but what's the point? You will need something to help you get visa in Australia before you can work here - either student visa or 457 or PR.


----------

